# Maverick Aerobatic biplane, 2 place, Marquart Charger



## Dennis Flamini (Jul 12, 2014)

For sale on Ebay, only 514 hrs, just $29,500.
You could not do the firewall fwd for that!
Dennis in Chicago


----------

